# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Szybko rosnąca brązowa plamka

## ANOMEN1031

Witam, 
               na skórze penisa w ciągu 2 dni urosła brązowa plamka widoczna na zdjęciu, jest płąska lekko chropowata przypominająca  strup. Nie uprawiałem sexu od 3 miesięcy, miesiąć temu ukończyłem leczenie zapalenia jąder oraz prostaty. Czy powinienem sie przejmować powstałymi zmianami, w związku skorzystania z forum dorzuciłem zdjęcia innych fragmentów penisa, czy powinienem się o nie niepokoić ??

Z góry dziękuje za pomoc, pozdrawiam forumowiczów

----------


## Pani Nora

Czy potrzebujesz pilną pożyczkę? Czy jesteś zadłużony? Czy potrzebujesz pilnie pożyczki finansowania biznesu?, można zostały zdementowane przez twój bank, martwić nie więcej, nasze usługi są szybkie, łatwe idealna bezpieczne pożyczki teraz w niezależnie od okoliczności. Pożyczyć do 2.000 dolarów - $1,000.000 dziś! Kontakt z pożyczki informacje w ten poczta elektroniczna: noramildred.loans@hotmail.com

Uwaga: Można oczekiwać wstępną odpowiedź i finansowania w ciągu 24 godzin

Pozdrawiam.
Pani Nora

----------

